# New ISP equipment causes low upload speed!



## puma99dk| (Sep 6, 2021)

My ISP contacted me on the 11th of August to get their old fiber equipment changed out to a new Nokia G-041G-P which was fine by me because I manage a 1000/1000Mbps connection on another ISP using the same Nokia G-041G-P without issues so I thought no issue from my side.

But ever since the 19th of August 2021 where I got the Nokia G-041G-P box installed my upload has been terrible on a 1000/1000Mbps line, upload has gone down to 210Mbps and trying without my Asus RT-AC88U and with a TP-Link Deco M5 it's the same story in the speedtest app.

Upload speed reaches all the way up to 210Mbps and stops like an electron lock and if I plug my computer directly into the Nokia G-041G-P I can reach I can reach 256Mbps.

Here are a couple of tests and it doesn't matter what time of the day upload is the same.

Connected to my Asus RT-AC88U using Merlin firmware using the same Cat 7 shielded cables:




Directly connected to Nokia G-041G-P using shielded Cat 7





But the moment when I change to a server on my ISP's network I can do 893.8/899.4Mbps without hiccups which smells fishy to me and I wonder if it's possible for a ISP to limit a users upload speed outside their own network or could it just a bad node in their network that after the new equipment is routing me a new way and causes really bad upload?

Because before they changed their equipment on the same setup I was doing about over 800Mbps up and down all hours of the day 24/7/365 and now I can barely reach 300Mbps outside their network.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> But the moment when I change to a server on my ISP's network I can do 893.8/899.4Mbps without hiccups


So the hardware is fine , yeah I guess you need to reach out to them


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 8, 2021)

The only company's respected less than ISP's are the (insert latest scumbag company here).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Is this ftth (ont) or fttn?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> But the moment when I change to a server on my ISP's network I can do 893.8/899.4Mbps without hiccups which smells fishy to me and I wonder if it's possible for a ISP to limit a users upload speed outside their own network or could it just a bad node in their network that after the new equipment is routing me a new way and causes really bad upload?


There are plenty of reasons this can happen. Reach out to the ISP and see what they have to say.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2021)

I have already been in contact with my ISP that's like 3 weeks ago they still cannot explain what's going on, they said maybe just my routing to the internet changed but if so why is it worse after their new equipment?



eidairaman1 said:


> Is this ftth (ont) or fttn?



About 2 days ago I got a new email that they now checked to make sure that ONT reads the correct speed policy.


They also asked what router, cables and computer I am using so I listed everything even tried using a TP-Link Deco M5 it's the same story everything that's not on my ISP's network is capped at 210Mbps.



Ferd said:


> So the hardware is fine , yeah I guess you need to reach out to them



They actually assigned a specific person to my case which is nice really he is in technical support, and he said it could also be the Nokia G-041G-P box that could have been setup wrong or something.

Because if my ISP changes the way every customer is going out to the internet it should not only leave me with upload speed problems but every one or a bunch of users if we hit the same "node" and it's faulty or is bad.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I have already been in contact with my ISP that's like 3 weeks ago they still cannot explain what's going on, they said maybe just my routing to the internet changed but if so why is it worse after their new equipment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have you tried changing your DNS server? quad9 or 1.1.1.1 or even google's 8.8.8.8?  then reboot, re-test speeds?

internet is weird sometimes, it probably won't fix your problem, but hey you never know


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> have you tried changing your DNS server? quad9 or 1.1.1.1 or even google's 8.8.8.8?  then reboot, re-test speeds?
> 
> internet is weird sometimes, it probably won't fix your problem, but hey you never know



Not in my router no, but on my PC I am using 10.9.0.1 and 10.8.0.1.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> They actually assigned a specific person to my case which is nice really he is in technical support, and he said it could also be the Nokia G-041G-P box that could have been setup wrong or something.


So I assume they have remote access the box ? Perhaps they can fix it remotely, well what I actually meant by “hardware “ is that it’s still capable of high speeds given that you can do 800/800 on their severs , it’s now a settings/software problem ( I guess ) ,can you access the user interface? Maybe it’s a QOS setting that caps the upload at 250


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Ferd said:


> So I assume they have remote access the box ? Perhaps they can fix it remotely, well what I actually meant by “hardware “ is that it’s still capable of high speeds given that you can do 800/800 on their severs , it’s now a settings/software problem ( I guess ) ,can you access the user interface? Maybe it’s a QOS setting that caps the upload at 250


Fiber goes from the CO/ISP, and eventually arrives at a crossbox (fttn) or ont (ftth).

I presume from the ont to the modem there is an ethernet cord hooked in to a red port on the modem?



puma99dk| said:


> I have already been in contact with my ISP that's like 3 weeks ago they still cannot explain what's going on, they said maybe just my routing to the internet changed but if so why is it worse after their new equipment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ixi (Sep 8, 2021)

If you can reach over 800Mb/s on isp server that means they do not shape you on their last (at your home) equipment. Looks like somewhere is overfilled line on isp side. Don't know if it is your ISP or different via your traffic goes out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

It could be a profile problem, modem/ont configuration problem or faulty equipment. I would check ethernet lines and ensure they are no where near power wires because induction can affect them



ixi said:


> If you can reach over 800Mb/s on isp server that means they do not shape you on their last (at your home) equipment. Looks like somewhere is overfilled line on isp side. Don't know if it is your ISP or different via your traffic goes out.


Fiber uses multiplexing.


----------



## ixi (Sep 8, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> It could be a profile problem, modem/ont configuration problem or faulty equipment. I would check ethernet lines and ensure they are no where near power wires because induction can affect them



I disagree with profile problem. If he would be shaped then to his ISP server he would see low upload too. He is not shaped on nokia end equipment. 

Currently what I see if he sees low upload to all servers except his provider.

ISP link to other ISP is fulfilled. 
Bad physical link somewhere in ISP side. 

Example: optic link with 10G sfp. While traffic is under 4Gb/s everything is gucy and so on when traffic goes over 4Gb/s there are starting to rise rx errors.  Or other kind of errors.

ISP router is bottleneck .

There is a chance that you're maybe shaped on their main router where your  "real" IP subnet is routed. And maybe, but maybe their ISP speedtest server is on thr same subnet if so, the router doesnt shape ya .



eidairaman1 said:


> Fiber uses multiplexing.



How would this affect traffic to isp server and other isp server?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2021)

Ferd said:


> So I assume they have remote access the box ? Perhaps they can fix it remotely, well what I actually meant by “hardware “ is that it’s still capable of high speeds given that you can do 800/800 on their severs , it’s now a settings/software problem ( I guess ) ,can you access the user interface? Maybe it’s a QOS setting that caps the upload at 250



This box is the one that converts the fiber to coax and it's not accessible for the customer sadly.



eidairaman1 said:


> It could be a profile problem, modem/ont configuration problem or faulty equipment. I would check ethernet lines and ensure they are no where near power wires because induction can affect them
> 
> 
> Fiber uses multiplexing.



The box is mounted over the normal power table for the apartment and haven't been an issues in the +10years I been living in this apartment.

I am actually testing multiple with Speedtest when I test not single.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> This box is the one that converts the fiber to coax and it's not accessible for the customer sadly.


I see , my bad , I am not familiar with nokia equipment...uhhm can you try dslreports.com instead and share the results? I think isp is giving high priority to speedtest.net traffic and their own server’s traffic .
I don’t know how’s the situation in your country but generally the contract doesn’t guarantee the speed 24/7 it’s actually the maximum attainable rate , but it’s different from one country to another so you might check that out too because they can justify these speeds by that


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2021)

Ferd said:


> I see , my bad , I am not familiar with nokia equipment...uhhm can you try dslreports.com instead and share the results? I think isp is giving high priority to speedtest.net traffic and their own server’s traffic .
> I don’t know how’s the situation in your country but generally the contract doesn’t guarantee the speed 24/7 it’s actually the maximum attainable rate , but it’s different from one country to another so you might check that out too because they can justify these speeds by that



I will check when I get home from work, here the ISP guarantee minimum 800/800Mbps before it was 900/900Mbps for 1000/1000Mbps.

As I stated before I always had about or over 800Mbps up and down so I don't complain.

My country is weird even CNN report things that every person in this country works for the government because of our high taxes well I am not in Russia


----------



## delshay (Sep 8, 2021)

FTTC:  "Fibre To The Cabinet"   ...This is where the fibre is from the Telephone Exchange to a cabinet located in the street. Your internet connection is then pass over to the old copper wire.

FTTP:  "Fibre To The Premises"  ...This is mostly for businesses as it's very expensive to install. It is making it way to normal end user(s)  but you most likely to see it first where there are large number of occupant's in a small area, ie large tower block with over 60+ of small apartments.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2021)

@delshay the area I live in with apartment building are connected to a central I got this told by the cables guy who change my old equipment to the new Nokia G-41G-P.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 8, 2021)

What is on your end of the coax?  What converts coax to your network?  It sounds like this is not communicating at full speed to ONT.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2021)

1freedude said:


> What is on your end of the coax?  What converts coax to your network?  It sounds like this is not communicating at full speed to ONT.



COAX? I never said COAX, I use CAT7 from my Asus RT-AC88U to the Nokia G-041G-P which is a fiber box and has a fiber cables going into it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> COAX? I never said COAX, I use CAT7 from my Asus RT-AC88U to the Nokia G-041G-P which is a fiber box and has a fiber cables going into it.





puma99dk| said:


> This box is the one that converts the fiber to *coax* and it's not accessible for the customer sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you did...
I just presumed you meant Ethernet...
However, in the US and some other countries, Coax is quite common for internet delivery, which I sadly have, as the local cable company bought out my ISP and replaced the Ethernet equipment with DOCSIS 

I presume you've tried rebooting the Nokia box? Doesn't seem to be much "tech" in those boxes though, a fibre to Ethernet signal converter and a switch with a bit of VLAN smarts seems to be what most of them are.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Actually, you did...



Haha, damn I had a long day, but I mean the fiber box is not accessible for customers sadly   

But it's not COAX it's pure fiber damn I need to relax since I am off work

Here are a couple of photos of the Nokia box


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Haha, damn I had a long day, but I mean the fiber box is not accessible for customers sadly
> 
> But it's not COAX it's pure fiber damn I need to relax since I am off work
> 
> ...


Did you try a different LAN port? Depending on your service provider, one of the ports tend to be reserved for IPTV type services and shouldn't be used for internet access.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you try a different LAN port? Depending on your service provider, one of the ports tend to be reserved for IPTV type services and shouldn't be used for internet access.



There is only LAN1 avaliable from my ISP that's what they told me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2021)

delshay said:


> FTTC:  "Fibre To The Cabinet"   ...This is where the fibre is from the Telephone Exchange to a cabinet located in the street. Your internet connection is then pass over to the old copper wire.
> 
> FTTP:  "Fibre To The Premises"  ...This is mostly for businesses as it's very expensive to install. It is making it way to normal end user(s)  but you most likely to see it first where there are large number of occupant's in a small area, ie large tower block with over 60+ of small apartments.


FTTC is FTTN, FTTP is FTTH


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 15, 2021)

I spoke with my ISP yesterday and it turns out I am not the only customer having this issue so this was kinda nice they figured this out.

The owner company of the fibre now refuses to do anything more and setup a payment wall  because they have changed things which mess thing up for the consumer and they don't even care now that I can only do like 200-210Mbps to their server on speedtest.

But it also turns out after the change of equipment the main place where my internet routes to have changes, the normal location was like 71,5km away now 300-400km which makes issues for some users 

Maybe it's time to changes ISP and cough up more money to get one that I know somewhere else can deliever 1000/1000Mbit without issues or try some other because I won't change to the company that owns the fibre cables they want £46/€54/64USB a month just for 500/500Mbit which is like £6/€7/8USD more then what others want for 1000/1000Mbit which is just too overpriced because I know I get their wifi package with 2 Nokia Beacon and anti-virus but I don't need all this because I am not the regular customer I got my own things even the Nokia Beacon is tempting if it's the WiFi 6 model: https://www.nokia.com/shop/home-wifi/nokia-wifi-beacon-6/

But I do not need 2 because my current apartment is only 52 m2 but when I move to another apartment I could properly use it.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 15, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I spoke with my ISP yesterday and it turns out I am not the only customer having this issue so this was kinda nice they figured this out.
> 
> The owner company of the fibre now refuses to do anything more and setup a payment wall  because they have changed things which mess thing up for the consumer and they don't even care now that I can only do like 200-210Mbps to their server on speedtest.
> 
> ...


Sad how it ended ! I wonder what the other customers will do ? You have mentioned before that in your country they have to meet a minimum up/down speed , so are they fulfilling that ? Cz if not then they’re breaking the law .
54€ where i live can only get you 100down/10~50 up lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 15, 2021)

Ferd said:


> Sad how it ended ! I wonder what the other customers will do ? You have mentioned before that in your country they have to meet a minimum up/down speed , so are they fulfilling that ? Cz if not then they’re breaking the law .
> 54€ where i live can only get you 100down/10~50 up lol



Well my current ISP put me on a list with other of their customers facing the same issue because but currently ETA for fixing this issue is unknown.

Sadly I do not know anyone else with the same ISP as me in my city so I can't test some where else.

100Mbps up and down ain't enough for the things I do with server too so that's out of the question.

So I am going into thinking if I should got go to the company that owns the fibre and pay for their 500Mbps and ask them to remove their surfsafe thing since I don't need it even I won't get a discount.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 15, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Well my current ISP put me on a list with other of their customers facing the same issue because but currently ETA for fixing this issue is unknown.
> 
> Sadly I do not know anyone else with the same ISP as me in my city so I can't test some where else.
> 
> ...


I think going for something reliable is the priority here , since you need it for running a sever , imo they’re all the same , the difference always tends to be on the customer support side


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 15, 2021)

Ferd said:


> I think going for something reliable is the priority here , since you need it for running a sever , imo they’re all the same , the difference always tends to be on the customer support side



No not really, they also have different sites and nodes from ISP to ISP where your connect gets routed to connect to the internet.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 16, 2021)

Plus my plex server is not avaliable to everyone only selected people which a 200Mbps upload is fine for but if I want to play a online game like a FPS shooter the 500/500Mbps at least will be nice to have.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 16, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> No not really, they also have different sites and nodes from ISP to ISP where your connect gets routed to connect to the internet.


Oh well , different country, different situation, it’s a good thing that they have independent hardware where you live , more options for you


----------



## Zareek (Sep 16, 2021)

Wow, 500/500 at only $64/month. I currently pay $85/month for 400/20. The only alternative ISP choice would be 7-15/1 DSL for $40/month.


----------



## ixi (Sep 16, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Plus my plex server is not avaliable to everyone only selected people which a 200Mbps upload is fine for but if I want to play a online game like a FPS shooter the 500/500Mbps at least will be nice to have.



Why you need 500Mb/s for online shooter???


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

ixi said:


> Why you need 500Mb/s for online shooter???



You need overhead plus when I download games and more I don't want to wait. Do you want to wait? I don't.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 17, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> they want £46/€54/64USB a month


They charge a 64GB USB drive a mont? Seems cheap to me 

Some of us can only dream of those kind of speeds, stuck with a cable company and DOCSIS, which is unlikely to ever offer fast upload speeds.


----------



## ixi (Sep 17, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> You need overhead plus when I download games and more I don't want to wait. Do you want to wait? I don't.



We can play games without hikups with 1-2Mb/s. GTA V online uses 2-4Mb/s don't know any other game who eats more. Downloading fast is cool, ye.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> They charge a 64GB USB drive a mont? Seems cheap to me
> 
> Some of us can only dream of those kind of speeds, stuck with a cable company and DOCSIS, which is unlikely to ever offer fast upload speeds.



That's USD been tired the last couple of days.

Here we can get DOCSIS 3.1 we was like the first in europe with that but the speeds are not always great on COAX even they should be able to go 1000/100Mbps that's what most companies sell here.

But I have had access to fiber like over 10 years had it on off in the beginning I only had 20/20Mbps.



ixi said:


> We can play games without hikups with 1-2Mb/s. GTA V online uses 2-4Mb/s don't know any other game who eats more. Downloading fast is cool, ye.



You need QoS to make it work better because let some one download 100GB while you are gaming and your ms should go up and fps should also go down 

I don't mind paying for a internet service, but there are limitation to what I am willing to pay for what I am getting.


----------



## ixi (Sep 17, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> But I have had access to fiber like over 10 years had it on off in the beginning I only had 20/20Mbps
> 
> You need QoS to make it work better because let some one download 100GB while you are gaming and your ms should go up and fps should also go down
> 
> I don't mind paying for a internet service, but there are limitation to what I am willing to pay for what I am getting.



Internet connection does not interviene with fps. Use QoS on 5 Mb/s line . Leave for your self 4 and 1 Mb/s for other. That is an achievement.

I do remeber the days with 128Kb/s download and 56Kb/s uploas. After some time 7Mb/s line with PtP , ahh the great memories.

If someone is downloading shape them on router .


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

ixi said:


> Internet connection does not interviene with fps. Use QoS on 5 Mb/s line . Leave for your self 4 and 1 Mb/s for other. That is an achievement.
> 
> I do remeber the days with 128Kb/s download and 56Kb/s uploas. After some time 7Mb/s line with PtP , ahh the great memories.
> 
> If someone is downloading shape them on router .



This really depend on the game, I am an old CS player not top level more mainstream and I could clearly see the latency go up and the game lag when some one started a yt, streaming or a large download.

I also hosted my own CS server back in the day with TeamSpeak servers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Well my current ISP put me on a list with other of their customers facing the same issue because but currently ETA for fixing this issue is unknown.
> 
> Sadly I do not know anyone else with the same ISP as me in my city so I can't test some where else.
> 
> ...


Isnt there a FCC/FTC/BBB you can report the isp to?

Idk if attenuation occurs on LSBB


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Isnt there a FCC/FTC/BBB you can report the isp to?
> 
> Idk if attenuation occurs on LSBB



Not really sure, because my current isp is renting the fibre companies cables


----------



## ixi (Sep 17, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> This really depend on the game, I am an old CS player not top level more mainstream and I could clearly see the latency go up and the game lag when some one started a yt, streaming or a large download.
> 
> I also hosted my own CS server back in the day with TeamSpeak servers.



Spike, packet loss could happen because of full bandwidth, ye. But internet does not impact your fps.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

ixi said:


> Spike, packet loss could happen because of full bandwidth, ye. But internet does not impact your fps.



Are you 100% sure about that?

Because Alex from TechFlow actually shows this off in this review of the Asus Gaming router


----------



## ixi (Sep 17, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Are you 100% sure about that?
> 
> Because Alex from TechFlow actually shows this off in this review of the Asus Gaming router



Of course. Tell me, how "bad" internet bandwidth can impact your ssd, gpu, cpu, ram performance?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

ixi said:


> Of course. Tell me, how "bad" internet bandwidth can impact your ssd, gpu, cpu, ram performance?



If you are running single player you won't feel a thing when other uses all the bandwidth but when you are gaming a high fps shooter or mmorpg game you can and will feel it because they do require internet and you will some stages get lower fps then one your connection is free.

Serious when I gamed Battlefield V almost every evening and I had a stream and download running I could feel it on my gameplay and back then I was on a AMD Ryzen 9 3900X and now I am on a Intel Core i7-11700K.

A good way to compensate for issues doing online gaming is to use QoS (Quality of Service) so there is internet for everything.

But this is side tracking my topic here.

I am still in a thinking box about if I would wait for my ISP to finish up their testing and I provided them with 78 IP's that runs out to where I almost test and also the speedtest server from UK Dedicated Servers that is the main one I use to test with because I know it can provide the speed I had.

Nice almost 46Mbps more upload then usual


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 17, 2021)

Holy first world problems.. You're getting some serious placebo effect if you think you're seeing internet issues while gaming at those speeds.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Hmmm I'd be checking the cable between you ONT and router I had a very similar problem as you turns out the cable was a dud on download speed were fine on uploads speed was neffed on a 2000/2000 Mbps connection when I looked at the cables the one between the ont and router was so hot it nearly burnt my finger turned out after further investigation by a mate who owns a networking company ran some tests on it for me said two of the 4 twisted pairs on the upload side were damaged and shorting this was a cable that came with ISP gear replaced the cable and ho all is running as it should be
> 
> speeds before cable change were 2056Mps down and o.4 ~ 3.5Mbps up
> after cable change 2089Mbps down and 1980Mbps up



My cat 7 cables are cold, the Nokia GPON is cold even the power adapter for it.

The only warm device in my link is my Asus RT AC88U Router it's always like this on my desk.



ShiBDiB said:


> those speeds tho... holy first world problems



Would you buy for your dream car and get a old 90's car that's like non you ever dreamt of? I won't this is not a first world problem it's about I get what I pay for.

I guess some people don't want what they pay for


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 17, 2021)

If your current ISP want to be twats then vote with you wallet and move to another ISP who aren't such a bag of dicks


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 17, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Would you buy for your dream car and get a old 90's car that's like non you ever dreamt of? I won't this is not a first world problem it's about I get what I pay for.
> 
> I guess some people don't want what they pay for



I'm just saying the perceived issues when it comes to gaming aren't there. If you're not happy with the service the ISP is providing than switch providers. No one here can help if the ISP themselves are the issue.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> If your current ISP want to be twats then vote with you wallet and move to another ISP who aren't such a bag of dicks



It's not my ISP that forced the change it's the eletricity company that owns the fibre cables that forced the changes like the Nokia GPon fibre box, the change of routing of my connection instead of their point I that's close to me I have to go like 300-400km's away to access the internet and this causes my speeds to drop even now on their own servers which they didn't expect aparently.

My current ISP is really nice people they are understanding and can usually with one call figure out the problem but not issues that you properly haven't seen before because the big fish f**** you over and make even bigger changes then what was properly planned.

In the past I had quiet a big complain list over the support and several people of the main company that the electricity company purchased to be the main player because every time in the past they made a change some where I had speed issues, my lot of static IP's I had went M.I.A. when they changed something.
This dates 8+ years back since they I tried COAX but this was a bust everything over 100Mbps in download was always up and down.

Even when they offered me a higher speed I lost my IP's for 3-4 days even I got it in writing I wouldn't lose them but the tech department wasn't allowed to resign them that was for customer service to do which I found odd   So I got angry every time because it happed always on a freaking friday at 5PM where every one in customer service was long gone home on weekend 



ShiBDiB said:


> I'm just saying the perceived issues when it comes to gaming aren't there. If you're not happy with the service the ISP is providing than switch providers. No one here can help if the ISP themselves are the issue.



I was asking for help to figure out what could have gone wrong since my ISP wasn't sure either what happened since the day the eletricity company changed their old equipment over to the Nokia GPON my upload issue started but I will never get the old equipment back because they are getting phased out this year for all fibre customers in this region.


I also want to add that a lot of people here on TPU have a lot of knowledge and are really helpful and always have some sort of idea if there is something that you cannot find yourself.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2021)

Well that just sucks the fat Kumara but if you're on fiber then 300~400Km's shouldn't make a difference to your upload speed like what you're seeing happen. I'm picking they've not configured their gear properly somewhere along the line and are just being wankers about sorting it out. Maybe look at laying a complaint with your version of consumer rights commission and see what happens


----------

